# AU1 - The Agency Group Australia



## System (20 December 2016)

Ausnet Financial Services Limited (AU1) was formerly known as Nambian Copper Limited (NCO).

Ausnet consists of a group of businesses which deliver finance broking, real estate services, settlement services, property management (2017), project marketing, insurance and financial planning initially to the Western Australian market with an aim to be rolled out nationally.  

http://ausnetrealestateservices.com.au


----------



## System (19 December 2017)

On December 19th, 2017, Ausnet Financial Services Limited changed its name to The Agency Group Australia Limited.


----------



## waterbottle (7 January 2018)

Is this spin-off real estate company that arose after McGrath folded?

From their website:


> About Ausnet
> Ausnet consists of a group of successful businesses which deliver finance broking, real
> estate services, settlement services, property management
> (2017)
> ...


----------



## Dona Ferentes (4 January 2021)

*Agency Group Australia Says Received Unsolicited And Conditional Bidder's Statement From Magnolia Equities III*

OFFER PRICE OF $0.04 PER SHARE









						BRIEF-Agency Group Australia Says Received Unsolicited And Conditional Bidder's Statement From Magnolia Equities III By Reuters
					

BRIEF-Agency Group Australia Says Received Unsolicited And Conditional Bidder's Statement From Magnolia Equities III




					au.investing.com


----------



## greggles (29 July 2021)

Not following this stock, but noticed that the share price was up almost 20% today. This is the reason:







Looking good. $5.7 million in cash with Group Revenue for the June quarter up 74% compared to the same quarter last year and unaudited EBITDA expected to exceed $4 million.


----------

